# Obgyn Expert.



## daniel (Apr 21, 2008)

Is This Correct. 

Cpt Codes: 58150
                  58720.59



For

Total Adbominal Hysterectomy, Right Salpingo-oophorectomy

Daniel
Cpc


----------



## KathyBenson (Apr 21, 2008)

*abd hyst w/salpingooph*

Daniel,
The correct code is 58150 only.
Have A good day!
Kathy


----------



## jptingh (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi, 58150 reads...TAH, w or w/o removal of tubes, w or w/o removal of ovaries.  You are covered with just that code!  

Have a great day.

Jenn


----------



## daniel (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks to those who replied.
Enjoy the rest of the week.

Daniel 
CPC


----------

